# Waiting: Goathiker's just wrong breeding



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Waiting on two does, Teddy and Franky, twin sisters from a set of triplets. They will be two years old this spring. Franky will be a ff and Teddy a sf. 
Now what's wrong with this breeding? First, no due date. I had the adult does out on five acres of overgrown orchard and saw no reason for the buck to miss out. Years of owning Barbara Gene taught me that due dates are nice but, not necessary lol.
Second, they are bred back to their sire. This is a test breeding to find recessive genes that he might carry. Sometimes you find a really nice surprise doing this. 

They seem to be about three months along right now and Franky seems to be holding her pregnancy this time around.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Good luck with your kiddings! You are a pro,so I'm sure all will be well.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Following!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding!  Any photos of your girls?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

love a good science experiment...and you get milk either way : ) Are these the girls you posted on before? they were pretty nice girls


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, these are Guinen's doe kids that I kept. Guinen lives at my daughter's house now and will be bred for minis after this year. She's too healthy to retire but old enough that full sized triplets are hard on her. We thought this was a good compromise. 
I'll get pictures soon, no pictures of the inside of my barn right now lol end of the winter you know.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

following, I love a good experiment!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Following. Best of luck to your girls! Can't wait to see pics! I'm sure all will go perfect! You have lots of experience with them! Take lots of pics for us to see!

We will have babies in June. Think we are 30 days. Confirming by blood test this weekend. 

Have a great week Jill! This winter weather is about driving me crazy this year! I'm ready for spring and sunshine!!lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well a month has gone by and we're starting to see some udder development and baby bellies.
A little excitement today Guinen kidded with triplets and gave me the replacement doeling I was owed. Pretty, very dark, little chamoisee.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Pix??? .


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's what I've got for now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats!! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Adorable!!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute! So they started showing at 4 months along?


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Awww, she's so cute!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

love the colors..congrats!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Awe they are adorable! Congrats Jill!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Very cute! Congrats.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here she is all dry


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh goodness beautiful colors! Aren't you just having so much fun! We lovvvve babies!!!!! So much fun!!!
Is this the doe who had trouble getting pregnant last time?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No, I won't get this kid until she's weaned. She's actually full sister to my black does. Their mother belongs to my daughter now. 
I'm still waiting on mine.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

shes beautiful Jill


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh you had said you had a doe who you thought was pregnant but if she didn't kid this yr you were selling her/getting rid of her. Because she didn't kid last yr. thought that was this doe your speaking of. Was that a different doe? Did she kid? Was curious if she had babies for you. Can't remember what her name was. 

This baby is so adorable! We got both our does we bred this yr confirmed. We can't wait! Will have babies in June. Lots of color I think this yr! Buck has beautiful colors.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The doe who miscarried last year is Franky. 
Both she and Teddy kidded yesterday. A single doeling for Franky. A living doeling and a still born buck for Teddy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties! Sorry you lost one.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe...adorable. Sorry you lost the buck : (


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats!! 
Sorry about Teddy's buckling


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh ok! So it was franky, oh she had a kid this year!!! Yea!!!! Good for her! Oh the babies are precious Jill! Thanks for sharing photos of them. Sweet babies! Hope all continues to go well. I'm sorry that you lost one of the twins tho!that's sad. Hope the doe's continue to do well!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, Franky ended up with a severely congested udder. The kid couldn't feed and went down into a bad crash. She was 92 degrees when I found her. 
I gave honey on the tongue, got her warmed to 101.2, gave 15ccs electrolytes, and sent her on to my daughter. Does that sound harsh? I'll explain below.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I milked out Franky, her udder is doughy and will be some work for sure. 
As for the kid, my daughter has a talent for saving babies that no one else can. She has her standing now 5 hours later.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope she makes it for you.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The defining factor though is that she has forced air heat and we have a small pellet stove, a mastiff, a pit bull, and a Tony (whatever he is lol) .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, but sorry for the loss though.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

LOVE the sweet little ears!! Hoping for no more sad news. So sorry to hear about the little boy. :rose:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I find a pinch of cayenne pepper really helps a down baby...glad you daughter got her up and going!...congested udders are no fun to work!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow Jill. That's not good! Hope all goes well with the kid!
Sounds like she's on the mend.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Your babies are so cute!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, this actually turned out good and I will be repeating the breeding (line breeding now lol) that produced Lexi...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Congrats! I'd never line breed again. We had a horrible year. Lost a doe and two boys. 

I'm glad yr experience was a great one. A lot of people have had awful kidding experiences this year. Not sure why. But I wouldn't wish my experience on anyone!

So glad for you Jil! Have a wonderful summer!

Tami


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Lexi is the only one of my kids that survived this year. That had nothing to do with line breeding though. 
I think the new trend of keeping does so fat contributes to a lot of the problems people are having.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She is looking very nice 

Sorry you lost the others.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't know Jil. Maybe breed has something to do with it. My does are boers. They are typically used for meat although we don't use them that way or sell them for meat. Keeping them thin is a problem. Very difficult. I am hardly feeding my boys and the one doe that isn't bred and all they are eating is pasture and a little hay and still I need to take weight off them. My girls actually look pretty good. I don't feed them grain or alfalfa unless they are in milk....
Some people have actually said my boers are thin. lol. But I don't think they are thin but not fat really either.

Not saying your comment was directed towards me. Perhaps it is true that fat has something to do with the losses this year. I don't think that had anything to do with my loss though. But my girls I would not consider fat. And still I had problems. I do think there was something in the does line that was wrong.....I am awaiting placenta testing.

Two local vets looked at her and both diagnosed wrong....she died. I should have taken her to OSU but they could not have saved her either. It was just all bad. She wasn't a fat doe either probably my skinniest doe. Just a awful year....

tami


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No, nothing was directed at anyone, just a general "I'm seeing a lot of threads about Ketosis this year".
The sheer amount of grain needed to get a dairy goat looking like a Boer can't possibly be good for them. 
Just my opinion that lumping all goats as "goats" instead of "dairy", "multi-purpose", and "meat" can't be good for any breed.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I completely agree! No it is not. I don't feed grain or alfalfa and my boers are just fine.....not overly fat but not skinny either. It works for us....=)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

On the other side of the coin this dairy girl is getting a quart of locally sourced grains plus a quart and a half of alfalfa pellets with a cup of beet pulp along with eastern Oregon orchard grass. 
She puts everything into making milk though and she's at a gallon a day on top of feeding her kid.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

She is beautiful. What is her color. Sable?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Black and tan sundgau.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Both are gorgeous! I'm going to line breed this year I thought I already had but the DNA test came back as the half brother to my doe wasn't her kids dad so fingers crossed it works for me too!


----------

